# Wanted serpent mini 22 gold or 25



## Khane002 (3/3/17)

Item wanted: Serpent mini 

Price Preference: Il make an offer 

Condition: NOT BROKEN

Age of the item: few months 

Location of item: Gauteng

Delivery/Collection: Both

Reason: I want a serpent 

Picture here:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

